# Wind Chill Factor And Freezing Pipes



## slman (Jan 21, 2012)

I have an Outback with a side sink fold down on the passenger outside, also underneath the trailer is misc. drains for the water system.
So....the point is, traveling thru Nevada in the winter, even Death Valley Nights can get cold, how is the Outback Plumbing with water in the system not freeze, considering wind chill factors, and freezing desert nights?
Any other Outies go thru this problem and question?


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Windchill factors only affect humans and animals...the outback is exempt from it. 
For traveling through cold with temps that warm up during the day, I don't think you will have too much problem. For overnight stay at a campground,
I have had good luck with the plumbing in colder weather by keeping a sink tap slightly open to keep the water flowing and using the on board furnace to send some heat to below the trailer. Now, this won't work for extended cold or really low temps.
bbwb


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

As mentioned wind chill has no effect on inanimate objects so there is impact from towing at 60 mph to the drains hanging down.

There is some concern with extended temps below freezing but if the day time temps get up to the upper 30s and you use the gas furnace you can easily weather temps even into the teens at night.


----------



## JLAnderson (Sep 13, 2008)

Does anyone out there have any experience with Ultraheat tank pads or water line heaters?


----------



## slman (Jan 21, 2012)

JLAnderson said:


> Does anyone out there have any experience with Ultraheat tank pads or water line heaters?


Well, nights get cold, so I am taking pipe insulation ...the foam type....to wrap my hose at night, but, can't leave the water on a slow drip while boondocking, as the pump coming on and off would keep me awake all night


----------

